# Shorty but funny



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

"Hey,Daddy,you know what's neat about this carpet stuff? It UNRAVELS!"


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

:lol: :lol: 

seashell


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

At least *your* kitty tells you about it. I never find out about it until I run over it with the vacuum. :dis


----------

